# FIFA worldcup; USA-Belgium (Red Devils) tonight!!!



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

All-right USA, start being really scared of our most fierced Red Devil fans! Here's our cutest most dangerous one, Axelle





  








axelle-154.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 1, 2014


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Beer and blonds. What a great country. Just pray that you do beat the USA today cause if you dont you'll never recover from the shame, and we wouldnt want her to cry.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, we did win; Belgium vs USA: 2 - 1

And what a fantastic match it was!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

We only let you win because we like your beer so much and don't want to upset the export of it to the USA. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Good win and congrats.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats to beer heaven. Now go kick some more butt and win it all. Ill drink to that.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Well done Belgium!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you watched the game,
It looked more like we could not win this game NICKO, I for sure did not want them to win.I wanted US to win it all/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

So, we beat the Russians first, then the USA and now that we enjoy our status of new Superpower on a global scale, our beloved Red Devils are facing the Argentineans tomorrow. I already heard they are asking the pope, an Argentinean, to perform some sort of exorcism on our Devils. Too bad, I'm sure holy water and beer mix well; one sip of that combo and you become practically a saint, like her;





  








nice_o_3432943.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 4, 2014


----------

